# Looking for SFW RP Partners



## Atelier (May 15, 2016)

Nothing really serious, I just wanna run some character development and interactions with some folks to keep myself from getting stale. I'd prefer people with some experience as I prefer to RP with a more formal style, but honestly I could care less; I'm not fucking Hemingway.

Hit me up with a writing sample and your OC's info if you're interested on Telegram at: @BigBossDidNothingWrong


----------



## Froofle McDooflebootle (May 15, 2016)

I WILL HELP YOU 


WHAT DO YOU NEED


----------



## KimButt (May 17, 2016)

Atelier said:


> Nothing really serious, I just wanna run some character development and interactions with some folks to keep myself from getting stale. I'd prefer people with some experience as I prefer to RP with a more formal style, but honestly I could care less; I'm not fucking Hemingway.
> 
> Hit me up with a writing sample and your OC's info if you're interested on Telegram at: @BigBossDidNothingWrong


Ah! I'd love to! What genres you like?


----------



## Atelier (May 17, 2016)

KimButt said:


> Ah! I'd love to! What genres you like?



Realistic fiction, science-fiction, and fantasy! Honestly it's been a hot minute since I roleplayed the last two, but I would love to exercise those muscles some more!


----------



## KimButt (May 17, 2016)

Atelier said:


> Realistic fiction, science-fiction, and fantasy! Honestly it's been a hot minute since I roleplayed the last two, but I would love to exercise those muscles some more!



I do fantasy, adventure, humor, and misc crap. I'm a free for all

Oh.... I just realized I don't have a telegram , would you mind if we did it here?


----------



## Atelier (May 17, 2016)

Heyyy, that's fine. I'm not totally sure where to go at it here, but you can shoot me a PM and we can figure out those logistics.


----------

